# صلاه جميله اوووى للبيت المسيحى



## +Roka_Jesus+ (5 يونيو 2010)

*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
أشكرك يا رب من أجل شريعة الزوجة  الواحدة، ومن أجل شريعة لا طلاق إلاَّ لعلة الزنا، بتحمينا من خراب البيوت، تدفعنا  للجوء ليك لحل مشاكلنا ، أشكرك من أجل إستنارة الكنيسة و الأرشاد المقدم لينا في  المشورة المسيحية و عملها الفعّال، أشكرك من أجل قوانين الكنيسة التي تنظم بطلان  الزواج، و باطلب منك يا رب تعين المجربين و ترفع الظلم عن المظلومين و تبارك بيوتنا  و أولادنا و تحمينا من أعداء نجاح البيت  المسيحي
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++*​


----------



## حبيبة العدرا (5 يونيو 2010)

امين 
صلاه جميله 
مرسي ليكى 

يسوع يحافظ عليكى


----------



## kalimooo (8 يونيو 2010)




----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (10 يونيو 2010)

امين


صلاة طيبة 
شكرا​


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 يونيو 2010)

اميــــن 
ميرررسى على الصلاه الجميله يا روكا  
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 يوليو 2010)

منال بنت العدرا قال:


> امين
> صلاه جميله
> مرسي ليكى
> 
> يسوع يحافظ عليكى


*ميرسي ليكي*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 يوليو 2010)

كليمو قال:


>


*ميرسي كليمو*
*نورت الموضوع*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 يوليو 2010)

kokoman قال:


> اميــــن
> ميرررسى على الصلاه الجميله يا روكا
> ربنا يباركك​


*ميرسي كوكو*
*نورت الموضوع*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 يوليو 2010)

bnota_zr†a قال:


> امين
> 
> 
> صلاة طيبة
> شكرا​


*ميرسي ليكي*​


----------



## النهيسى (2 يوليو 2010)

*
آمين آمين آمين

شكرا ليكم

الرب يبارككم
*
​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (5 يوليو 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> *
> آمين آمين آمين
> 
> شكرا ليكم
> ...


*ميرسي ليك*
*نورتني*​


----------



## GOOD LIFE (6 يوليو 2010)

امين يارب توافق الجميع


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (6 يوليو 2010)

good life قال:


> امين يارب توافق الجميع


*امين يارب*
*ميرسي ليك*​


----------

